

Obesity in US 1985-2006 - kia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:BRFSS_obesity_1985-2006.gif

======
dhughes
I wonder how that aligns with age, does each generation get fatter as they hit
a certain age, the parents' eating habits get worse and that is passed on to
their children.

It seems as if California went back, less bodyfat, a bit in the 1989 and then
again in 2002 what happened? You can still be unhealthy and not have a lot of
fat, I'm curious as to what caused bodyfat reversals.

